# [Premiere] Übergänge



## hame (6. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich capture mein DV-Material über F5 und dann teile ich den Clip mit der Rasierklinge in kleinere Einheiten. Soweit so gut. Will ich dann jedaoch Übergänge z.B. eine additive Blende über die kleineren Sequenzen legen, dann werden diese Übergänge nicht dargestellt. Auch rendern löst das Problem nicht.

Importiere ich jedoch zwei Dateien und lege die in die Timeline, dann werden die Übergänge korrekt dargestellt. Was mache ich falsch


----------



## masupil (6. November 2004)

Hallo,
Versuche einfach mal die kleinen Einheiten auf 2 Videospuren zu verteilen,
danach kannst du dann die Blenden oder was auch immer problemlos draufziehen.


----------



## hame (7. November 2004)

Wenn ich das mache, erhalte ich immer einseitige Überblendungen - ich sehe die Blende also zweimal.

Wie funktioniert das denn, dass man Filmmaterial von verschiedenen Videospuren überblendet? Ich dachte, dass Überblendungen nur zwischen direkt nebeneinander liegenden Material (also in einer Spur) machen kann?


----------



## masupil (7. November 2004)

Du musst das Filmmaterial auf 2 Spuren verteilen und leicht Überschneiden lassen, dann legst du auf beide "Filmschnipsel" deine Blende.
siehe Anhang


----------



## hame (7. November 2004)

Danke, ich entdecke gerade ganz neue Möglichkeiten!


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (7. November 2004)

Könntest du bitte genauer beschreiben was du gemacht hast?
Wenn du nur einen Schnitt gemacht hast und dann darauf einen Übergang gelegt, dann wird es nicht funktionieren (zumindest soweit ich das kenne). Du musst schon etwas vom Videomaterial wegschneiden, ein paar Frames reichen, bevor du den Übergang drauf legen kannst.


----------

